# this is cool



## dmitriy6 (May 5, 2021)

I am in kempo karate and it's a good school. how are you guys?


----------



## Buka (May 5, 2021)

Hi Dmitriy. Welcome to Martial Talk, bro.

I'm pretty good, thanks, hope you are as well.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 6, 2021)

Welcome to the forums! Hope you enjoy your time here! Ah have been better to be honest.. but thanks for asking!

And this IS cool!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 10, 2021)

dmitriy6 said:


> I am in kempo karate and it's a good school. how are you guys?


Im in kenpo karate school to nice to meet u whose your instructor my instructor is Sifu Jesus Flores


----------



## dmitriy6 (Jun 6, 2021)

that's cool man. my sensei is David Laggini!


----------

